# rescaped my discus biotope



## 3dees (Aug 4, 2008)

removed the cypress and added more manzanita. went with more horizontal branches. it's a pain getting my hand through the wood to vacuum the sand but my fish love it.


----------



## 3dees (Aug 4, 2008)

a few more


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

Very nice!
what size is it and did you get your discus locally? they are awesome looking specimens.

I live west of you and finding quality is hard around this area.


----------



## 3dees (Aug 4, 2008)

yeah I hear you. the only nice discus I've seen around here is at Living Sea in Park Ridge, but they want 300.00 each and they were domestics. I got mine from snookn21 in Florida. he is a sponsor at simplydiscus.com. he only sells wilds and has his fish listed on aquabid.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

I got m first batch from Chris Z from windycity again on simply and gcca

They want a fortune for them around here, I havnt gone further east then aquarium adventures due to location of me, but I can get as far south as aurora, north as richmond, west as rockford.
I ordered them from chris, discusmadness.com and hawaiidiscus.com

nov. 7th is the next gcca swap in naperville. Im trying to take some discus,half wild angels, plants and pangio oblongas there IF I have the livestock in time.

is that his handle on aquabid as well? they are very nice fish and am in the market for 2-4 more.


----------

